# Travel Agencies



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I read on this forum long ago about travel agencies that was recommended by Philippine immigration. Does anyone know what agencies are recommended?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I don't think any Govt entity can recommend for people to use any particular one without getting themselves in trouble. 

Fred


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I did see it on this forum !


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The BI site had a listing of accredited Travel agencies, just checked it is current as of 30 Oct 2017 but will not currently show the listing. The list actually shows the travel agencies accredited to due visa extensions, not a list of agencies to do other travel actions.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> The BI site had a listing of accredited Travel agencies, just checked it is current as of 30 Oct 2017 but will not currently show the listing. The list actually shows the travel agencies accredited to due visa extensions, not a list of agencies to do other travel actions.
> 
> Chuck


Yes I could understand them putting out that kind of listing.
Fred


----------

